
Kids of Legal Immigrants Face Deportation After 21 - gopi
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/international-business/aged-out-kids-in-us-must-opt-for-international-student-visa-or-self-deport/articleshow/71374324.cms
======
Causality1
Inaccurate headline. Recipients of H1B work visas are not legal immigrants.
H1B is a temporary non-immigrant work permit.

~~~
gopi
Yes, technically what you say is true... But isn't somebody who is legally
working & settled in the US for more than 10 years an immigrant?

~~~
Causality1
No. They knew the terms of the deal when they signed the papers. It's a work
permit. If I buy a ten year software license I don't magically own it in
perpetuity by virtue of having used it a long time.

~~~
gopi
No, the h1b visa comes with an option to apply for permanent residency (Green
card). So the comparison here is the ten-year software license comes with an
option to buy the lifetime license.

Anyway, the issue here is that the archaic laws discriminate based on race
(country of origin) which is both unfair and doesn't make sense for the
category (employment-based visa).

